# Mod rewrite Apache



## stivib (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit Mod_rewrite und Apache.
Ich habe schon viel Probliert aber ich verstehe nicht warum es nicht geht.
Das Modul ist geladen und AllowOverride All ist auch gestezt.
Jedoch bekomme ich immer einen 404. Das heist ich muss irgendwas falsch gemacht haben. 
Ich habe hier schon viel gelesen un im Tuorial gesucht und deshalb ist mir nicht klar was ich falsch gemacht habe, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus der httpd.conf

<VirtualHost 62.146.223.54:80>
ServerName http://www.downunderforum.de
DocumentRoot /opt/web1/html
User xxxx
Group yyyyy
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /opt/web1/html/cgi-bin/
php_admin_value open_basedir /opt/web1/
php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /opt/web1/phptmp/
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^start.htm /index.php
RewriteRule ^fotos.htm /modules.php?name=gallery
RewriteRule ^content.htm /modules.php?name=content
php_admin_flag safe_mode off
</VirtualHost>

<Directory "/opt">
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
deny from all
</Files>
#AllowOverride None
#AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
#Options None
#Options -FollowSymLinks -SymLinksIfOwnerMatch +Includes
#
AllowOverride All
Options All -Indexes
</Directory>

das bedeutet wenn ich http://www.downunderforum.de/start.htm aufrufe dann bekomme ich einen 404.

Das Problem war, das es alles mal geklappt hat, jedoch habe ich ein Subdomain angelegt und confixx hat dann die httpd.conf und confixx_vhost.conf geändert und jztz griege ich Sie nicht mehr zusammen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## PhoenixDH (2. Juni 2006)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit meinem XAMPP auf meinem Windows System. Wollte auch MOD_REWRITE aktivieren, aber es klappt leider nicht. Habe in der httpd.conf die Zeile 118 in der das Modul geladen werden soll, was vorher auskommentiert war, jetzt aktiviert. Aber es tut sich leider nix, bekomme auch immer ne 404! An den htaccess-Dateien kann es nicht liegen, denn die sind von meinem Webserver und da läuft Alles prima.

Dank euch für eure Hilfe.


----------

